# Rare Beretta....See who can guess what model.



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Reason I am posting this is because you wont find much about these online anywhere. The ammo for them is few and far between. Not alot of places carry this ammo where I live. This was my dads gun he bought about 40 years ago maybe a little sooner. The picture of it was how I received it. It was dirty as can be and hadnt been cleaned in 20 plus years. My dad just stored it in his closet after he got a Colt revolver so I spit shined this gun and restored it back to full working order and cleaned it up as best as it could be. When I received it the slide would not even budge a cm it had been sitting so long. I shoot it quite a bit but when I show people this gun and look online for others that are for sell you just dont see them and people just dont know what it is.

So for fun lets see who can get it????


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Beretta Jaguar.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Good guess amigo but unfortunately no.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Model 100 .32 caliber?


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bigbites said:


> Model 100 .32 caliber?


Haha you got it. Alot quicker than i thought anyone would. How did you figure it out did you have one at one time or know someone or ????


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was gonna say an old one. :watching:


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

docrocket1967 said:


> Haha you got it. Alot quicker than i thought anyone would. How did you figure it out did you have one at one time or know someone or ????


I cannot divulge my secrets...  we'll call it a lucky guess?


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha well good job my man....if you feel like maybe you would like to let the secret out sometime PM me. :smt023


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Im just playing around.. I don't mind telling you and the rest of the forums. It would be unfair for me to lead anyone on that Im a gun expert.. I am far from it.
I am getting into the culture beyond video games now and learning as I go. 

All I did was use Google.. I threw in the search "rare beretta pistol" and then click the Image search tab.. I found one that matched your picture and then drilled down from there.

Simple as that.. It's pretty useful when trying to identify anything really.. it always amazes me how much stuff is out there


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

O absolutely i coul not agree with you more. I do the exact same research method when trying to find answers so i completely understand. I woulda done the same. So the gun was listed under rare berettas under google at least...there not worth much there more of a collector piece for beretta fans or ppl that knew what they where back in the day you jus dont see many around.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Im not a gun history guy.. but when I first saw your pic.. I thought of the old WW2 style rugers 
Like this one: http://www.collectiblefirearms.com/Pictures/mlp_0373-01.JPG

I shot a couple of berettas and I like them.. I wanted my first guns to be striker fired but I think my next will be a beretta..


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ya there are quite a few designs out there similar to my model 100. If you ask me its kind of an ugly design i dont like the open barrel look to it idk why jus am not crazy bout it, i love this gun though but for comfort and its a blast to shoot. Idk if it is because it has less weight due to the open barrel design that makes it so nice to shoot or what but theres very minimal recoil at all and its probably the easiest gun i own to sight in and accurate to the T. Cant say i have ever heard a bad word about Beretta and i hear there customer service is excellent too.


----------

